# Can Someone Help Me!! Severly POISONED stray dog!!



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Tennessee has a big problem with stray dogs. My brother like myself do what we can to take these dogs in when they wind up on our doorstep. My brother lives one town over from me and took in a mixed stray, older dog that he named Smiley. Sweet old fella. He had some neighbors move in next to him who don't like dogs. My brother loves boxers & has 3. He keeps them penned up in his back yard. My brother acquired the first boxer from a low-life breeder that was going to put her down cause she couldn't get prenant. He didn't feed her. This dog is mentally messed up from this guy (that's another story). Then they got a boy boxer puppy (Max). When the puppy got to be about 6 months, this neighbor went over while my brother was gone or went over in the middle of the night and cut Max open with a very sharp knife & neutered him. The guy new what he was doing. My brother didn't notice this right away but noticed his nuts didn't drop. Took him to the vet where the vet verified he had been neutered & the cut was ruff but healed well without any complications. Filed a police report but can't do anything cause we didn't catch him.
Today my brother calls in tears, exhausted, missed work because this guy set out stewed beef tainted with POISON (some kind of tobacco pesticide) which Smiley ate. Last night my brother watched this dog die the most horrible death. He took this dog to the vet to be autopsied. The vet verified this dog had been poisoned. She said all his organs & blood vessels were all exploded like he had been hit by a mac truck. He filed another police report. Now he's scared to death about his 3 boxers. The 3rd boxer he acquired because someone didn't want him. 

I'm sick to my stomach over this & I've had enough! Don't know what to do or where to turn. I told my brother to steal the guys trash to find the food container the beef was in so he could have it tested for the Poison that way he'll have some proof this neighbor did it. How can people be so cruel & inhumane? It's disgusting & I think they should be shot!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

People can be disgusting! My 11 year old former neighbor poisoned my Chihuahua Sebastian with Decon, he threw some of the granules inside our fence, all because I caught him climbing our fence and told him next time I would call the cops. Not even a week later Sebastian was poisoned and died from Decon (I do not even keep any of that crap in my house), and my hubby found granules on the inside of our fence by our gate. People are so cruel. I was outside with Sebastian when it happened and he was chewing on something, I just thought it was grass. If I was your brother my dogs would quickly become inside only dogs.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm speechless. Totally speechless. 

Can he talk to animal control in his town and tell them his suspicions? 

The deal about him coming over and neutering a 6 month dog is unbelievable. I've watched several neuters on youtube and doing that surgery without anesthetic would be close to impossible! How did he get the dog to hold still while he did that?! I don't get it. There would be bleeding, the dog would be sore, etc. How did your brother not notice this was done?

The only advice I would have is to get his remaining dogs IN THE HOUSE away from that weirdo. Keep them in the house when he's gone. I don't care if they are outside dogs. It sounds like the neighbor is bent on killing them, so he needs to step up and protect his dogs. Then let the dogs out ONLY under his supervision. Perhaps the dogs are barking or causing a ruckus and the neighbor is sick of it? If he keeps the dogs inside, that may pacify the neighbor enough that he leaves your brother and his dogs alone.

Either that or move.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> People can be disgusting! My 11 year old former neighbor poisoned my Chihuahua Sebastian with Decon, he threw some of the granules inside our fence, all because I caught him climbing our fence and told him next time I would call the cops. Not even a week later Sebastian was poisoned and died from Decon (I do not even keep any of that crap in my house), and my hubby found granules on the inside of our fence by our gate. People are so cruel. I was outside with Sebastian when it happened and he was chewing on something, I just thought it was grass. If I was your brother my dogs would quickly become inside only dogs.


That is aweful!! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

This is disgusting.. I am appalled that ANYONE would be capable of doing something like this. I agree with the above posts... Keep the dogs inside whenever not supervised. Even inside I would be cautious... If this guy has gone as far as to neuter and kill, then what else could could he - or WOULD he do. 

Also, trash is technically public property when on the side of the road... If he can find any type of beef containers I would take them. Anything that could help prove what this sicko-psycho has done. 

I am so sorry for what is happening!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm speechless. Totally speechless.
> 
> Can he talk to animal control in his town and tell them his suspicions?
> 
> ...


He does bring the dogs inside, but he likes to keep them outside when he's at work & having 3 big boxers running around the house could be tight, but he's going to have to do something. The vet said to him flat out--MOVE!!! I don't think he needs to move because this idiot will do it to someone elses dog. These boxers are well-behave & NEVER, NEVER bark. When my brother comes home from work, he'll let them out to run around the back yard & chase a ball or frisbee & they'll bark then when he's playing with them, but that's it. The dog he poisoned never barked, very old dog with arthritis & slow moving. Guess he just didn't want this dog in his yard. Still not a good enough reason to poison him.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That sounds like the neighbor is absolutely insane. I'm sorry, but the cops would need to be called, not only to deal with the nut case that is doing this to the dogs, but because I would have already taken things into my own hands. I would keep my dogs in the house, go over and let the psycho know that I would be keeping a close eye on him. I would install cameras, and every time I saw something even remotely suspicious I'd call the law. I hope everything resolves itself before any other dogs are killed.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

We don't know how he got the dog to hold still. This dog is strong as an ox. My brother thinks he gave him a shot & knocked him out because he said Max had been acting sluggish. He never noticed the incision because what would make you look. One day he did look & remember back when it happened that Max cried out in pain when they were playing but didn't know why at the time. As far as bleeding, dogs lick themselves clean & although he didn't use a surgical tool, he used something really sharp. We know this because the incision isn't a clean straight cut. People around here say that this is how they neuter pigs-out in the pen. I've told him to set up cameras & catch this criminal.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

To neuter a dog like that would be next to impossible, I would think. There would be too much blood loss for the dog to survive.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> We don't know how he got the dog to hold still. This dog is strong as an ox. My brother thinks he gave him a shot & knocked him out because he said Max had been acting sluggish. He never noticed the incision because what would make you look. One day he did look & remember back when it happened that Max cried out in pain when they were playing but didn't know why at the time. As far as bleeding, dogs lick themselves clean & although he didn't use a surgical tool, he used something really sharp. We know this because the incision isn't a clean straight cut. People around here say that this is how they neuter pigs-out in the pen. I've told him to set up cameras & catch this criminal.


Ugh. How brutal. And how utterly AWFUL. Stories like this really bother me. I will be having nightmares tonight. I'm so sorry this is happening to your brother. 

I wonder WHY he wanted the dog neutered? I mean, what was the point? Did he think your brother was going to breed more boxers?

Installing some really bright lights is an option, like spotlights that are pointed on the dogs (if he leaves them outside - I think they should BE INSIDE.) The camera is a good idea too.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

I completely agree with the cameras. I would also notify the police and let them know that 2 reports have already been filed, but that your brothers has reason to fear for the safety of himself ad his dogs. I would make sure the neighbor knows that if there is a next time, there will be consequences. I would also look into a law suit.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

TLI said:


> That sounds like the neighbor is absolutely insane. I'm sorry, but the cops would need to be called, not only to deal with the nut case that is doing this to the dogs, but because I would have already taken things into my own hands. I would keep my dogs in the house, go over and let the psycho know that I would be keeping a close eye on him. I would install cameras, and every time I saw something even remotely suspicious I'd call the law. I hope everything resolves itself before any other dogs are killed.


He's gotta be crazy & two-faced. I asked my brother if he ever did anything to these people & he said No. They always greeted each other & both kept to themselves. My brother had the cops come today to see the dead dog in a box & he had a baggy with the tainted meat that the vet extracted from his stomach. I haven't talked to him yet to find out what the cops said but I've been doing to research on animal cruelty websites.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

He could have tried to castrate him by 'rubber band' we've had a couple clients who were farmer try this on their dogs. It leaves a nasty scar and is quite painful for the dog.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG how HORRIBLE!!!!! I think if it were me I would get myself a great big attack dog and if that idiot stepped foot on my property it would be his last!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

TLI said:


> To neuter a dog like that would be next to impossible, I would think. There would be too much blood loss for the dog to survive.


Well, this guy neutered him. My brother took the dog to the vet to verify he was neutered & she said he definitely was. We don't know how he did this, but have some ideas. He obviously new how to do it because Max never got sick or infected. Bleeding must have been minimal for my brother to never notice. He had to knock this big, muscular puppy out to neuter him because he would have never been able to do it otherwise.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> He could have tried to castrate him by 'rubber band' we've had a couple clients who were farmer try this on their dogs. It leaves a nasty scar and is quite painful for the dog.


This was an actual cut with a very sharp Pocket knife or something like that.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> OMG how HORRIBLE!!!!! I think if it were me I would get myself a great big attack dog and if that idiot stepped foot on my property it would be his last!


I thought about that but I wouldn't put another dog in harms way. We Tennessee do the double Barrel Shotgun thing (Haha). My brother needs to get one cocked & loaded!! (lol)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Let me clarify a little more as to why I think he neutered Max. The first dog they got was Sadie, a boxer, who the breeder had. He wasn't feeding or giving her water because she couldn't give him puppies & had her tied with a heavy chain to a tree which they had to take her to the vet to get cut out. Then they got Max (totally healthy). The neighbor, not knowing that Sadie couldn't get pregnant neutered Max so there would be no puppies. Why he didn't try to get a hold of Sadie to try to fix her, I don't know.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm from Tennessee as well (lol!)

Irregardless of what the reasons are for this sicko to neuter the dog, and poison the other.. It wasn't his place! The dogs didn't belong to this guy so he has no right to do anything! I really think that the humane society needs to be notified of this guy. He can get some SERIOUS JAIL TIME for doing things like this. Just watch the pet cops show on animal planet... People get in serious trouble for doing much less.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Usagi said:


> I'm from Tennessee as well (lol!)
> 
> Irregardless of what the reasons are for this sicko to neuter the dog, and poison the other.. It wasn't his place! The dogs didn't belong to this guy so he has no right to do anything! I really think that the humane society needs to be notified of this guy. He can get some SERIOUS JAIL TIME for doing things like this. Just watch the pet cops show on animal planet... People get in serious trouble for doing much less.


Thanks! I'm going to try to email the humane society right now. I stay sick to my stomach because of these animals. They're my kids & my brothers kids. With Midgie being so sick because she's allergic to beef, I finally got that staightened out & started feeling better until today when my brother told me what happened with Smiley. I don't watch pet cops because I can't take all this crap with animals. It breaks my heart. I feel so helpless because there is so many evil people out there hurting children, women & innocent animals but I don't see it. Good thing, because I would be willing to go to jail for an animal. Just don't UNDERSTAND it.....................


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't believe how hard it is to find a place on the internet to report animal cruelty.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

I called and talked to someone at an emergency vet center in chattanooga. The lady told me to contact the police (which i know has already been done) as well as to contact the humane society. Im not sure where in tennesee you live, but google the emergency vet number and talk to someone there. 

She said that this needs to be done ASAP so he can be brought up on charges of animal cruelty among other things. She said that if and when convicted, he could get up to 5 years..


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank You so much for going to the trouble! I've tried to find an email address on the humane society web page without any luck. But I'm going to keep trying. I'm also going to call my brother in a few minutes & find out what the police said to him.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.humanesociety.org/about/contact/pets_FAQ.html

This had some pretty good information on it. Also try contacting Pets 911

Its no problem! It just makes me sick to think that people could do things like this. I am more than happy to do anything i can to help.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

O.K. My brother said police just took report. They're not going to investigate said there's nothing they could do. I knew this would happen. They don't know what to do which I guess I can kinda of understand. I'm not letting this guy get away with this if I have to contact channel 5 news, pull a background check of this guy & anything else I can think I've. This crazy guy hasn't seen crazy yet!!!!!!!!! My poor brother just doesn't know what else to do. Thank God he's got a persistent sister. I should have done more when he poisoned my brother's neighbor German Sheppard on the other side & when he neutered Max. But I'm gonna do something now til someone listens & helps me do something!!!!!


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

He's done this before?? I would suggest your brother and the other neighbor getting together. This OBVIOUSLY isnt going to stop unless something is done.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Please, please, please have your brother bring those dogs inside!!! Leaving them outside while he is at work is just asking for more death and suffering. 3 big dogs might be tight but keeping these dogs safe is what your brother signed up for when he brought them home. Inside unless they are under active supervision outside.

You did mention that maybe he killed the older dog because he didn't want the dog in his yard? If the dogs are wandering outside their property that might be a big reason for the neighbor's anger. Nothing excuses the neighbor's actions but if the dogs are coming onto his property... he might feel what he is doing is justified. In farming communities they follow the 3 S's when dealing with wandering neighbor dogs who harass livestock... shoot, shovel and shut up. 

I would not do a camera because what is he going to use for bait to draw the neighbor over? One of his dogs? No way in hades I would leave one of my dogs out in order to film someone trying to kill it!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

This is sick. WTF is wrong with your brother's neighbor?

Please tell me your brother rents and can move. Even moving the dogs inside, I'd be afraid he'd break in or something. He's obviously not right in the head.

If your brothers owns, does he have a fence? all the way around? NOT chain link but a normal (tall) privacy fence. NO gate. On the inside top of the fence, I'd string barbwire in several rows so that EVERY inch is covered with the spiky part so he can't pull himself over at least without cutting his hands. I'd put cameras up in my front, back and side yards (in addition to keeping my dogs inside). If you can catch him nosing around on your property, charge him with trespassing. So, put up no trespassing signs. On your side of the property line, facing the road and the neighbors house. Put them every 10 feet if you have too. If you don't have any deed restrictions against signs, put a huge one up that says SOMEONE IS POISONING MY DOGS! I wouldn't put any names or anything.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OG this is awful, Can he afford to put cameras up. Can he call and talk to another police officer that may be more apt to do something about it. One that will At least talk to the neighbors and let them know that they will be keeping an eye on them. How horrible...


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Tennessee has a big problem with stray dogs. My brother like myself do what we can to take these dogs in when they wind up on our doorstep. My brother lives one town over from me and took in a mixed stray, older dog that he named Smiley. Sweet old fella. He had some neighbors move in next to him who don't like dogs. My brother loves boxers & has 3. He keeps them penned up in his back yard. My brother acquired the first boxer from a low-life breeder that was going to put her down cause she couldn't get prenant. He didn't feed her. This dog is mentally messed up from this guy (that's another story). Then they got a boy boxer puppy (Max). When the puppy got to be about 6 months, this neighbor went over while my brother was gone or went over in the middle of the night and cut Max open with a very sharp knife & neutered him. The guy new what he was doing. My brother didn't notice this right away but noticed his nuts didn't drop. Took him to the vet where the vet verified he had been neutered & the cut was ruff but healed well without any complications. Filed a police report but can't do anything cause we didn't catch him.
> Today my brother calls in tears, exhausted, missed work because this guy set out stewed beef tainted with POISON (some kind of tobacco pesticide) which Smiley ate. Last night my brother watched this dog die the most horrible death. He took this dog to the vet to be autopsied. The vet verified this dog had been poisoned. She said all his organs & blood vessels were all exploded like he had been hit by a mac truck. He filed another police report. Now he's scared to death about his 3 boxers. The 3rd boxer he acquired because someone didn't want him.
> 
> I'm sick to my stomach over this & I've had enough! Don't know what to do or where to turn. I told my brother to steal the guys trash to find the food container the beef was in so he could have it tested for the Poison that way he'll have some proof this neighbor did it. How can people be so cruel & inhumane? It's disgusting & I think they should be shot!


I know we cannot swear here but HOLY ****! 
Ok that said.. I read this and thought maybe .. but then I read the whole thread and I see you are genuine.
I have no idea how he neutered a dog.. I would imagine there would be infection, bleeds.. the whole 9 yards.

This guy has to be stopped.. I would not leave any more dogs outside.
I would also get your brother to pay him a little visit, with maybe a few friends? Anyone who harms an animal deserves more 10 fold.



TLI said:


> That sounds like the neighbor is absolutely insane. I'm sorry, but the cops would need to be called, not only to deal with the nut case that is doing this to the dogs, but because I would have already taken things into my own hands. I would keep my dogs in the house, go over and let the psycho know that I would be keeping a close eye on him. I would install cameras, and every time I saw something even remotely suspicious I'd call the law. I hope everything resolves itself before any other dogs are killed.


I agree cameras or confrontation all the way!! I doubt the police will do anything if they are as useless as they are here 



cprcheetah said:


> He could have tried to castrate him by 'rubber band' we've had a couple clients who were farmer try this on their dogs. It leaves a nasty scar and is quite painful for the dog.


Oh god.. I have heard of farmers doing this to cats, I thought it was an urban legend.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Oh god.. I have heard of farmers doing this to cats, I thought it was an urban legend.


I used to have chinchillas and sugargliders and you would see it a lot in the glider mills. Just sick.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh dear this is awfu
I agree get the dogs in the house never mindthe house being too small bothered if you love your dogs then save their lives!!

I'm baffles by the neuter story how did your bro not notice a cut on the dogs sack and no balls there sorry but that seems totally weird and no stitches?? The dog would bleed to death just seems a bit off to me!!!

Personally I'd call the police and animal control although unless you have any physical proof that it's him they have nothing to go by. The RSPCA would go nuts about this over here and help ensure the right person is prosecuted but it's hard unless there is physical evidence.

Any accusation like that the police should interview both the victim and the accused. As there is now a body so to speak and previous accusations (btw the only reason I'm using this word is coz that's what it is if there's no proof and he's not been charged I can't call it anything but) they should be deffo interviewing and searching both his and your brothers property.

I'd keep on about it sometimes cops need a kick up the arse


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

OMGosh that is so disgusting!! how could anyone do anything like that to an animal??? I really hope you can find some way to make this man pay for what he has done!!! Good luck


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

xSamanthax said:


> OMGosh that is so disgusting!! how could anyone do anything like that to an animal??? I really hope you can find some way to make this man pay for what he has done!!! Good luck


Thank you! I'm trying really hard but finding dead ends every where I turn. Everyone keeps pushing it off on the local police department & the police department doesn't seem to know what to do. I've got a few tricks up my sleeve I'm going to try. I'm not giving up that easy.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Thank you! I'm trying really hard but finding dead ends every where I turn. Everyone keeps pushing it off on the local police department & the police department doesn't seem to know what to do. I've got a few tricks up my sleeve I'm going to try. I'm not giving up that easy.


Persistence is KEY!!! Dont let this go unpunished... No living thing, dog or not, deserves this type of treatment. PLEASE keep us informed!


----------

